# Hnoss - Tiny side shooter



## benzidrine (Oct 14, 2013)

*File Name*: Hnoss - Tiny side shooter

*File Submitter*: benzidrine</p >

*File Submitted*: 09 Feb 2014

*File Category*: Slingshots

I had a micro luck rings and did not like it, yet I loved the idea of a tiny slingshot of that size.

This is my take on a micro slingshot. I really feel that tucking the fingers under the thumb as I have done here makes for a better micro slingshot. This is especially true when shooting on the side.

It is more narrow than a micro luck rings but very slightly longer to allow four fingers. If you want to use three fingers like the micro luck rings slingshot then just cut the handle shorter and it will be smaller in every way then the micro luck rings.

My hands are about average male hand size or perhaps slightly smaller than average. I think the nature of micro slingshots is such that you may want to cut out a printed slingshot and see if it fits your hand and scale the pdf up in size if it is not a good fit for you. I actually pull reasonably heavy bands on mine 2*15mm theraband gold to the cheek about 500% stretch, perfectly comfortable. I recommend curving the handle edges near the pinky finger to reduce any hard edges pushing on your finger.

Continuing with the Norse naming just because my mother read Norse mythology to me as a child and it meant a lot to me, so it is out of respect to the kindness she did me.

Click here to download this file


----------

